# Aussie Biker



## Big Don (Feb 1, 2008)

You won't Believe this moron


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 3, 2008)

Big Don said:


> You won't Believe this moron


 
I think you've pretty much covered everything.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 3, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> I think you've pretty much covered everything.


 You don't, by chance ride a bike and enjoy BBQ do you?


----------

